# Which medicine to have on hand?



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey,

I'm prepping for the arrival of my new colony! :dancing:

Which medicine is best to have on hand? Clout or metro?

Thanks!


----------



## Aqualung (Aug 15, 2005)

I've used them both, I think Clout is a bit stronger..


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aqualung said:


> I've used them both, I think Clout is a bit stronger..


does that make it the better medicine to buy? I dont have either yet, so I need to decide which to buy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Aqualung (Aug 15, 2005)

They both work ..Metro works well in the early stages of bloat, I'd rather use Clout,It will stain the silicon a bit,but not too bad.. It's a must to have one or the other on hand..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Clout contains metro amongst other treatments.
If I could get CLOUT here I would.

Metro though makes it possible you to try more multi anti-biotic treatments and other mixes, if you want because you know exactly what is in it.

Metro is a single anti-biotic so like any single anti-biotics you may find strains and some bloat pathogens totally unaffected by it.

So I am afraid the answer may be both. :?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered the 100 tab of clout. Hopefully I'll never need to use it! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Metro always solved my problem... :thumb: 
dont trust clout, too **** strong...


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

jordanroda said:


> Metro always solved my problem... :thumb:
> dont trust clout, too darn strong...


Too strong?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*stslimited84*: It's one of those medicines where if you've got Tropheus who were fish of exceptional size and strength, now bloated, they seem to be able to tolerate the Clout-ing better than the average "sick fish". I've seen where I've used Clout on a colony and Â½ the colony dropped dead within an hour.

I prefer Metronidazole by the 1 KG pail for $68 from a USA retailer (can give name in private messages) and I use 500 MG for 10 gallons of water, per day, with 25% water change. 1 KG container is 1000 grams, therefore 1000 grams = 2000 Ã- 500 mg doses, or treats 2000 Ã- 10 gallons (20,000 gallons) of water. 

That and you'll find that many catfish, loaches, and other bottom dwellers will not survive Clout, period.  Keep in mind your tankmates when you medicate.

_When I asked Terry Fairfield at the January 2008 Aquarium Society of Winnipeg meeting whether he would "suggest" (don't want to use word recommend as that is not fair to him) using Metro or Clout, he replied that Clout was like a shotgun blast, where sure you're going to kill the pathogenic cells, but you're also going to kill a bunch of the good guys (i.e. the fish themselves) in the process. Not everyone will die, but some will. He likened Metronidazole to being more of a "sniper bullet" aimed at the pathogenic agents._


----------

